# Shrimp Tank & Inhabitants



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've re-scaped my 10gal and it's now home to 27 Yellow Shrimp and 3 Amanos. I love watching all the busy little guys motoring around my tank, and I'm pretty happy with how my plants are coming along.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

very nice tank. love the shriMps too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome scaping! I miss my 10g planted shrimp tank a lot.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW! Looks great! What's that stem plant in the middle? Rotala?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank. These yellow shrimp are very pretty. Any chance of them breeding?


----------

